# Very Long Threads



## IsGirl3 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hello, Thanks for this forum. I'm glad I discovered it and really enjoy participating to ask questions and chime in. I'm not sure how to deal with long threads - the ones that are 3+ pages. The topic seems interesting, but threads are like conversations, and I feel that unless I'm going to read all 11 pages, I can't just read the first post, then jump in with my response. Or can I? Or read the question, then the last page of responses? There are so many times I want to read something then think, why bother, I'm late to this party. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Either read the whole thing or put a disclaimer in. Say "I haven't read this whole thread BUT....." then say what you want to say. 

That's what I do. I warn people so I'm not repeating something that's already been said.


----------



## TrustInUs (Sep 9, 2012)

I agree with Mavash, sometimes I don't say it though because by the time I get to the last post, the posters have sort of veered slightly from the orignal post and the point I want to make. Note: I'm guilty of this as well. 

Also sometimes income in to a thread so late that there is no way I could read all the posts. I try to go for the beginning and last few pages before I post on the long ones.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Mavash. said:


> Either read the whole thing or put a disclaimer in. Say "I haven't read this whole thread BUT....." then say what you want to say.
> 
> That's what I do. I warn people so I'm not repeating something that's already been said.


I do the same :iagree: If you want to respond or have some thoughts, don't worry about reading the whole thing. This can be very time consuming !

Sometimes I do / sometimes I only skim & read what the Original poster said -this gives some idea how the thread is evolving... and sometimes I just dive in at page 10 + & say "I didn't read any of these replies .....but here is my thoughts"....


----------



## IsGirl3 (Nov 13, 2012)

ok got it. thanks.


----------



## Jane_Doe (Aug 9, 2012)

Yeah, I think it's sometimes a good way to bring the thread back on track, if it has veered off in a different direction, to say 'to reply to the original post, I think...'. But sometimes page 1 and page 19 are so different that I'd leave it alone too lol.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

It depends on the subject matter.I rarely participate in the CWI section unless I catch the thread at the very beginning because those threads get to be sometimes over 100 pages long with OP's replies peppered throughout.If you don't read the whole thing you will miss important updates,information adding,and outcomes to suggestions that were tried.

If it's a general topic I usually just quote the original post and give my reply without reading the others or if it's not too many pages I'll skim through and see how other people have viewed the topic.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Free Speed Reading Course (1/5) - YouTube


----------

